# blue angel party



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hope to see h2o and family:thumbup:
for some end of the runway celebration.

forum members are invited:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Starting to see unusual planes flying around the Bayou Practicing.........Looking forward to next Weekend!!!...



..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish we could make it Mark ! Damn good time for sure but I gotta work that weekend

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> Wish we could make it Mark ! Damn good time for sure but I gotta work that weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


dang
it would be good to see yall


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

soooooo is your world famous pork loin going to be served ?? :thumbup:
Great way to break in your new dining table ! lol

I was told to wear my old flight suit since its Veterans day and the Blues show......I'll be piloting the boat to your dock


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

that would be a lot of loin,
we will be grilling angus burgers
the table looks great and fits in the space. 
thanks.
wear what you will and come by air, land or sea.
plenty of dock space.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't mean loin for others ))) lol :whistling: 
best I've ever had, you need to open a loin stand or loin food truck ! lol
Let me know if you need anything for the party !


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing everybody and all the great food. 
See ya on Sat.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

The Hired Hand said:


> Looking forward to seeing everybody and all the great food.
> See ya on Sat.


:thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

The Bonitas will be attending,grilled oysters are on the menu along with some other lagniappe. :thumbup:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks to all that came out.
good to see yall!

thanks for all the great dishes.

see ya next year if not before.

now its time for some of lanes wonderful gumbo.:thumbup:


----------

